# Logic in Max. Memory test



## walky (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi,

I've been running ATITool 0.0.2.0 for over 2 hours now to find the Max. Memory frequency.
I'm wondering why the test starts at a high frequency (can't remember which, but higher than the default) and goes down: it's now testing 307.5 MHz when the default speed is 338 MHz.... What's the use proceeding downwards?

Haven't tried the GPU yet.

Thx for any feedback

Walky

HIS 9800 Pro
GPU: R350
RAM: HY5DU283222 AF-28
OS: XP Pro SP1a


----------



## walky (Aug 19, 2004)

Ooops, I know (unfortunately) where this comes from: at 300 MHz, I stopped the test and checked the log. The test upped the memory to 353.10 MHz then started to get errors, so it back-up continuously and EVEN AT 300 MHz, there were still errors!!!

This sucks, no wonder I had "snow" when playing Doom 3 at 800*600 without any overclocking!

I Guess I'll have to hassle the shop I bought it from again, I already took it back because the TV-out showed darker bars scrolling down the screen. They supposedly changed it but nothing changed. I contacted HIS directly and they had never heard of this problem before, I sent them a thread I found of someone else with the same quality problem, but no feedback for some weeks now....

Disappointed in HIS.

Walky


----------



## coolmig77 (Sep 2, 2004)

There are some cards that get all corrupt if you pass some limit, with my brother I overclocked an old little Powercolor Radeon 7000 (1 pipeline :-D) and could not get up more than 170MHz on both Core/Mem because the card went very corrupt and the only solution was to reboot and voila everything normal again thanks to heaven with no permanent damage. We was so freak scared!

I think that is your case, try to recognize your mem limit to not pass it and besides start to OC your core. Maybe the best OCing cards are they that doesn´t show that freaky "permanent" corrupting when close to the limits... my 9600pro is one of those that show little errors when getting to the max, like it should be. Smooth!


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 2, 2004)

coolmig77 said:
			
		

> There are some cards that get all corrupt if you pass some limit, with my brother I overclocked an old little Powercolor Radeon 7000 (1 pipeline :-D) and could not get up more than 170MHz on both Core/Mem because the card went very corrupt and the only solution was to reboot and voila everything normal again thanks to heaven with no permanent damage. We was so freak scared!
> 
> I think that is your case, try to recognize your mem limit to not pass it and besides start to OC your core. Maybe the best OCing cards are they that doesn´t show that freaky "permanent" corrupting when close to the limits... my 9600pro is one of those that show little errors when getting to the max, like it should be. Smooth!


Used to use atitool 0.18 on my radeon 7k. On some cards it is necessary to slow down the clock increases. Default clock increase is at 3 seconds i think, and I had problems with corruption a lot once atitool took my mem up past its limit and back down. It really helps corruption if you set the time between increases to 6-10 seconds, even though it slows down your find max.


----------

